# conditioning tools - question about slat mill & carpet mill



## Henradjaya Soerdjaherdadi (Mar 31, 2008)

im planning to buy a mill to condition my pit indoor,when rain comes,it happens a lot in my country,believe me. . . do you have a mill at home?what type? is it true that Slatmills: used to exercise aerobically. Meaning it is to build stamina and endurance & Carpetmills: used to exercise anaerobically. Meaning it is to build strength and power.im planning to train my dog for schh protection,is it necessarily?jogging,flirt pole,spring pole,swiming,snatch a tennis ball thats what i usually do to condition my dog,need you suggestion guys. . . . thank you so much for your help


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't use any of that stuff. I think it's good practice to train in the rain. I used to do OB with him in front of a sprinkler if it didn't rain. 

I think it's best to train in all conditions... now if I could just find some snow in Phoenix.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Agreed with Chris. I got a treadmill at a thrift sale for $20 for when the conditions are too severe for _me_.


----------



## Henradjaya Soerdjaherdadi (Mar 31, 2008)

thank you so much for the reply guys,anyone else?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I could have got a treadmill. Instead, I bought good waterproof rain gear for me - because my dogs do not care. I've seen some dogs that hate going out when it is raining, to the point of peeing in the house because they are too prissy to go out in the backyard and get wet - so from the beginning I made sure mine were used to it. I think they enjoy the weather. I enjoy the fact that we have the whole park to ourselves and I can let them run without having to worry about stupid people.

If you condition indoors, what if the dog has to work outdoors when it's raining?


----------



## Henradjaya Soerdjaherdadi (Mar 31, 2008)

i get the point,its a good idea what you suggesting,but in my country sometimes heavy rain with massive thunder,hmmmm


----------

